# My first tricolor litter/Updated pics 2-17-12



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally figured out with Doms thread how to post thru Photobucket, not hard at all. Thanks Dom  
Here are some pictures of my first tricolor mice. I apologize for the poor pics, the good camera is in the shop! Throw in the flash effect on the Satin and the definition and separation on the spots looks poorer than it is (although there is surely lots of room for improvement).
First up Satin Black Tricolor Buck 
















Satin Silver (Blue Splashed?) Buck








Satin Chocolate Tricolor Doe
















Satin Blue Tricolor Doe








This is the first time I've seen the Silver girls ruby eyes, thought she might be "just beige" :lol: 
Hope you enjoy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice for your first litter. The ruby eyes don't necessarily mean you have pink eye dilution; it's just one of those things that comes along with the dilution from the of tricolor genes. The very light silver/blue is a good example of a little too much dilution. The black tri buck might make a good stud.He has a couple of nice discrete patches, lots of white. rom for improvement, but overall, I like them!

You have some very typy baby mousies, probably should be proud!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Moustress, always willing to learn :lol: 
I am fairly proud of them, I know the color patches need a good amount of work but hopefully their type is pretty fair.

If by the silver blue you mean the blue tricolor I agree, she's a lot more diluted than I'd like. The silver and white are nearly indistinguishable and her blue is a little to mealy/interspersed with white.

But in all an OK start I think


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice. Especially like the buck's head, i'm a sucker for a nice masculine buck head.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful litter. I agree with moustress they're quite typy and the tribuck would make a nice stud. If you keep producing litters like this, no way anyone could wreck your reputation in the mouse community


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks All! I was hoping mom and pop were nice enough to continue breeding. So glad I followed my conscious


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Oops, I mean I was conscious and followed my conscience! :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Great mice! Show more pictures 4 weeks later please. many babies "grow into their ears".

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Roland, will do. Mice are like dogs, eh? My papillons also grow into their ears.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thought I'd post some new pics of my first tricolor litter. Please feel free to critique these guys. This is my first show type litter and I really would like your honest opinions. I would like to eventually start showing and am here to learn, have at them! Please excuse the high shine on them, it's hard to get a good shot of satins without washing out some of the colors, it seems. Any advice in that department would also be valued.

Thanks for looking!

Steve
First the bucks
Satin Black Tricolor Buck
















This is the silver guy with casting marks I spoke of elsewhere 
Blue Splashed?/Colorpoint Beige? Buck
















And now the does
Satin Chocolate Tricolor Doe
















Satin Blue Tricolor Doe


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

They are very nice !


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry, hopefully my tags make sense


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely mice, they look in excellent condition!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You've done very well. The first one is s real hum-dinger! do you have pix of the parents, or did you get them as youngsters? I'm always interested in seeing what went into the breeding.

If you don't want to give away your secrests, pm me? I don't show, so I'm not competition.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all! The PC is acting up now but soon as its over it's fit I'll post pictures of the dam and sire.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are the parents of this litter. I love the white of the tri doe, she's quite striking (IMO). 
Satin Chocolate Tricolor doe
















and the buck, a Satin Black Splashed








Thanks for looking


----------

